# trash in whats left of the jewel of plantation.



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd kick them out and start fresh. They give the barn a bad reputation. I wouldn't put up with it. I'm 23 and I know better then to act like a dumb a** around my horses. I put their welfare first.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

What authority do you possess in this matter?

Unless you personally own the property or have been hired to care for it, you cannot boot people out even if you don't personally agree with what they are using the property for. I own my property... if I want to fill it full of crazy horses and young, partying boarders, guess what? I CAN and there's not a thing you can do about it unless laws are broken and then all you can do is notify the property authorities. 

The individual purchasing the property... if he buys it, it's his to do what HE sees fit with the place and should obtain legal advice as to if he can legally give the boarders 24hour notice. What YOU think is fair may not be legal, especially if there are contracts in place.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

He's buying it, I work for him. BM, and hunter/jumper trainer for him once its running again. The only authority I have is to manage what he decides to do. He's asked my opinion on our options and these are the two he wants to pick between. Leniency and giving them a chance, and wiping the slate clean. The question was on the opinions of what to do with the boarders once papers are signed. Paying it off instead of buying it outright gives him the option of legally giving them only twenty four hours as per the state of fl. He's the one that did the research. Also none of these boarders have anything signed,no contracts or anything and only one has coggins's for her horses, so if he really wanted to buckle down legally, he's got loads of wiggle room. Do you think they deserve a chance or no?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i wouldn't kick them all out right away as you are going to want immediate income enless you have people lined up to board there or train there.

with that said if you do keep any of the current boarders i would make it very clear what the rules were and the standards at which must be kept when on the property.

when trouble starts or is slightly noticed start giving warnings to the most troubled boarders and kick them out first. once you have them out things usually start to settle with the others. 

and if you allow the current boarders to stay i would make it mandatory to have all horses seen by a vet within 48 hours and be caught up with all shots and bloodwork to make sure all horses are healthy and can regain whatever nutrition was lost while also makingit safe to bring new horses onto the property.

but again i would make it **** clear what the rules are and have everyone sign a contract with 24hours of buying the property. and within the first week kick out whoever you feel won't fit into the atmosphere you want to create.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with the last poster. I would offer up a contract to all the current boarders. Make sure that it spells out that all horses will be up to date with all vet/medical/hoof care within X number of days - proof required. I would say seven days as some times even reasonable people can't get things done if not given enough time. 

I would also state minimum care standards for all horses. 

That there will be extra fees for anything left untidy. What areas of the property are open to the public and what areas are not.

Anyone not immediately complying with these new standards has 24 hours to remove thier horse, under supervision (so they don't steal anything), from the property.

My guess is that you will lose about half of the boarders in the first two weeks. The ones you have left will be the ones who actually WANT to do things right, but didn't have the ability under the old system.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would start by boarding up the loveshack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree, you will want immediate income, and you will also want to give them their chance so that they can't come back and say you didn't give them a chance to follow your rules.

I'd place individual phone calls explaining the new rules coming up and the consequences ASAP. I wouldn't spring it on them suddenly. I wouldn't give them the chance to point the finger at me, saying I was unfair or judged too quickly.

With that being said, if these horses are acting dangerous and getting back on a regular, healthy turnout schedule doesn't help their aggression, I'd make this a condition of their staying or leaving too. If they aren't safe (within reason) to handle for their normal routine, they wouldn't be able to stay. Your stable hands would appreciate that.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

For right now its just me and my niece handling boarders horses. One girl has this horse she calls "flipper". We found out the hard way why. My niece was taking him out to the pasture and this horse begin to pop up on her. She gave him a firm tug on the lead rope to get him back to focusing on her, and this horse reared all the way up and threw himself over. I called his owner and she explained that this is his way of saying no. That he does it when he doesn't want to run or leave the barn as well. She found it amusing. My thirteen year old niece and I did not. (My booger niece is very experienced in this business for her age, and I trust her to handle all but the most troubled of horses with patience and a soft hand, and be capable of handling herself in a difficult situation) 

I have a meeting with the new owner today where he'll decide what we're going to do. I think I'm going to suggest writing up contracts with the new rules and requirements including an up to date coggins. Any boarder under 18 needs a parent or guardians signature as well. And that we give them a week to either comply or evacuate. The shack was boarded up the day we found it. I knew the woman who used to own the house and she would have LOST IT had she been alive to see what they did to her living room.
Knowing her, and what the place was is I think what makes me so angry at these kids. A good woman put a lot of hard work into a place they treat like a slum. Its infuriating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you have a great attitude on this. I would not allow much slack at all for anyone. And you are quite correct, get the parents involved. I think that "Flipper" and any others that are that badly behaved, just need to be sent on thier way with the 24 hour notice. 

I would state that no dangerous horses are allowed. 

I bought a horse once that woudl do that - it took me, the stable manager, and a lunge whip about four hours to completely break her of that little habit!

I would set the standards high, and demand that it be met by everyone. In a year or two when you have respectful clinetel, you can make exceptions for someone who needs and is seeking help etc, but I woudl really crack down hard for at least a full year.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i can't believe anyone would find a horse that flips over "funny" or "amusing". i hope they're one of the first to leave although, who would take in a horse like that?  sad for the horses. i hope the new owners has enough capital to clean this property up as it sounds like it's going to need some work.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

crimsonsky said:


> i can't believe anyone would find a horse that flips over "funny" or "amusing". i hope they're one of the first to leave although, who would take in a horse like that?  sad for the horses. i hope the new owners has enough capital to clean this property up as it sounds like it's going to need some work.


Especially not if it hit it's poll on the wrong thing. It would not be getting up again.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Like I said, few of their horses are treated with kindness. She's mentioned to friends that he started it under saddle (understandable, the girl hauls on this poor boys mouth so much I wouldn't be surprised if he came up with broken teeth from her.) And the on the ground after she put a shank on him. He's not a mean pony, but he's learned that flipping himself over gets her out of his face. I believe she found it amusing because she's not to keen on me taking over managment. It takes all of my self control not to smack this little buckle bunny when she goes to running her mouth. The new BO doesn't like her much either. 

Its to the point that he's considered whether or not we're going to need police reinforcement when we give them the news. I've said so simply for the level of violence I've seen from them, and the fact that there are some valuable pieces of equipment and animals out there. His wife, god bless her, doesn't want the minors wrapped up in cops though, so idk. *sigh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd be all about the law enforcement. you know what? they have to learn some time and might as well be now when they're minors and their records can be sealed when they come of age. who knows - might help them out some in the long run. 

good luck!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

every body out if they stay they will think every thing is the same or hate the new owner and start trouble


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Its to the point that he's considered whether or not we're going to need police reinforcement when we give them the news. I've said so simply for the level of violence I've seen from them, and the fact that there are some valuable pieces of equipment and animals out there. His wife, god bless her, doesn't want the minors wrapped up in cops though, so idk. *sigh
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you even think you might need the cops there, have them there! And and more I hear, the more I think that you need to just get rid of the whole bunch, period. I would ask that everyone be present, have the police there, hand out the 24 hour notices and require that they make arrangements through you to come onto the property to get thier horse and stuff. Put a lock on the place - maybe even hire security to enforce that they are not allowed on the premises. 

Any horse still present at hour 25 will be turned over to the animal control as abandoned.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok key words MINORS-PARTY PLACE-DANGEROUS BEHAVIOR 

This sounds like one hell of a law suit waiting to happen.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

It would have been had something serious happened there. The pd around here turns a blind eye to most underage drinking, and fights are usually solved by sending everybody home. There hasn't been any consequences for these kids. they seem to think since "none of the horses are dead" that they've been "meeting the requirements of a boarding barn". Actual words from the girl who was running it. 
As per florida law, should my boss chose to keep the horses left there after 25 hrs, they're his. And I don't think it would be so bad if a couple of these horses stayed. 

The final decision was 24 hrs for anyone not willing to comply with the new rules, one week for anyone who wants to stay and meet the requirements. Cops for the initial meeting, and if necessary for the removal of whoever doesnt want to cooperate. Any horses left will be held for a week, and the owner will have to pay for the feed and care of the horse during their absence in order to get it back. Anything left after a week will be sent to the spca. I can only hope that my one good boarder decides to stay, and the rifraff decides to go. We'll be giving out notice on monday, after the new BO signs all the papers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i look forward to reading how this goes.  good luck!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If these underage kids are drinking and having sex parties on the property, whoever owns the place could be in serious legal trouble. It needs to be cleaned up immediately. Otherwise, the new BO will basically be running an underage party den and could actually go to jail for allowing it. There also have got to be huge liability issues; he could get sued by some of the parents.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Which is why we're handing out the initial warnings the same day all the papers are signed. And why we're bringing police backup. And why we've boarded the house back up, and increased "security" (really its just myself, my niece and my bf being out there at its most populated times). We've taken all the appropriate steps so far, and have come up with a fair and firm compromise. Now its all up to the individuals themselves to decide whether or not to comply or vacate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

So it went better than I expected. All the local pd had to do is stand around and look menacing. The buckle bunny gave a little attitude and the cowpig ripped up the contract when she thought I couldn't hear her. I'm expecting to know how many boarders I'll have at the end of the week. 
There's been rumors of threats on my trailer, hopefully none of them are stupid enough to break into my living quarters/tack room. Deputy, my bf's pit, enjoys chewing on a screamer every once in a while, not that they could get through the cat locks. the locks disrupted their theft of my feed, and I had to move it to my living quarters to keep them from breaking in my trailer windows. Hopefully no further police action will be needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like you had some real winners boarding there......


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope it can be returned to being a nice barn & get a good rep after all this.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

All I can do is wish you hope and luck! 

I might also suggest a few cameras to video vandals so that proper charges can be brought to bear. It sounds like you have taken the first step of a hard climb to a good stable. Hold tight. Remember that turning the other check to a vandal will just start them down an even worse path then they are already on. Holding them responsible for thier actions will be better for THEM in the long run as it just might put the scare of justice into them.

I will pray for all of you - the horses, the girls, and especially you and yours!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Celeste- yea if your showing in the attitude class of the trash division. There's no room for thieves at my barn. 

Thank you all for the prayers and good wishes. I know it won't be easy, especially with the equine economy in our area. But we've got a good dedicated team working on it now, so I think the place will come along nicely 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, here's sending good vibes your way! Hope it works out, please keep us posted.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Subbing. I'm interested in this thread.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow what an ordeal.dying to hear how this turns out


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, the buckle bunny and the cow pig have left. Appearantly they've moved to a barn down the road that only charges 100 for partial. This is because they're turnout is all dirt, they're ring is fill dirt (glass, rocks, leftovers from the sifting site that's HORRIBLE for hooves) and tiny, and the stalls are haphazard and half rotted. Good riddance. 
We've already started cleaning up. The BO bought us a new mower and lawn equipment so the pastures and landscaping is all in the works. Then is new fencing, new paint, the electric work, redo the arena, rebed the stalls,..... Whew. Should take us about a month to get it looking right. 
One lady has begun running her mouth about how strict I am. We had an incident where she tied her horse to a her trailer which was not in our new designated trailer parking area. She had parked it right next to my truck and tied him between them sandwiching him in with like 4ft of space. She walked away, he got nervous. Now, I was practically raised in my step dads auto shop and I technically built this truck, and I'm in love with it (she's a 4runner, her name is gertrude #2) I asked the boarder if she'd mind using the crossties I've supplied at six different places around the barn so we DIDN'T have to tie out. I'd like to avoid a horse foot shaped dent, and I didnt want to see this horse shatter his leg on my 1/2 inch thick steel plating. Would you believe I got an earful on how its her horse and she can tie it how she wants and my sh*t barn isn't worth tying to? She said it all while she moved her horse though, so I still won. 
There hasn't been any vandalism really, just some annoying things done to my stalls and what's going to be our feed room. Paint knocked over on the floor, black dirt thrown into stalls I JUST stripped. I'm going to speak to the boss and set up a rotation of someone being out overnight or staying in the house to keep them out at night. 
As long as no one messes with the horses, I'll only press charges for trespassing when I catch them. Makes me wonder how absent these kids parents really are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> She said it all while she moved her horse though, so I still won.


FYI - Please don't go at this as if it's a war. The "I won" attitude is going to lose you more than it will win. Strict is fine but you can enforce the rules without coming across as a b!tch and gaining that reputation.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

So sad. Most of the horsey kids I've been around were responsible youngsters. I won't say they didn't party, but they were respectful, and took very good care of their horses.

I hope you are successful in rehabbing your barn into a nice place for horses and boarders. Sounds like you have your work cut out for you!


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

I'd kick out.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Fyi- I'm going at this as the manager. The rules are In place for a reason. If she doesn't follow them she'll need to find a new barn. When her choices are shape up or get out, ultimately, I win either way. 
Also, if you'd noticed, there aren't many boarders in this barn I'm afraid of losing. Would you tolerate manure dumped in your trailer? Or your horses let loose on an open property? Or your barn maintenance sabotaged? Would you tolerate underage drinking and sex at your barn? 
In my opinion, I'm not strict. My rules are simple. Clean up after yourself, keep horses in the designated areas, no drugs, alcohol, or nudity, and be aware of yours and your horses safety. If this is strict, I may as well not even be here. I may as well let these little barn rat dropping brats turn the whole place into a run down, druggie sex hole. I honestly don't care if they think I'm a b**** or the queen of england. I have been fair, helpful, understanding, beyond what these hussies deserve. My barn will run clean, organized and profitable, with respectful boarders who follow the rules. Or I won't be running it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Subbing, very interesting thread! Also, take some pictures! I would love to see this place!


----------



## Equenix (May 21, 2012)

Subbing 
Good for you I think that takes a lot of guts.
Do you have before and after shots? It would be intresting seeing it come along.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Good for you for laying down the law. My guess is that if you're turning it into a H/J barn, the "barrel racers" (and I use that term lightly, as it sounds like they're not getting much riding, let alone training in) might just leave for a more lenient place. Sucks for their horses, but at least your barn will be better off without them.

Good luck!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Its not that they're can chasers so much, I love a good go around on a pattern. Its that they're just trash. And they've trashed this place. Its going to be a mixed barn, the local show arena is a ten minute ride, so we'll have hunters, jumpers and dressage. And since they use the field behind it for rodeo we'll have roping, penning, barrels, etc. I'm just glad we've got enough pasture to set everything up. As soon as I can get to a computer I can load pics, but right now, I'm stuck on my blackberry 
But, the update: the ring has a new layer of fresh CLEAN sand, the pastures have new fence going up, and I have four stalls open. The girls that stayed have calmed down and settled into the new rules. One of them even won for the first time in a year since her horse is less stressed thanks to more relaxed turnout (the buckle bunnys horse was a terror and now that he's gone, his pasture mates are getting more & better turnout.) Our automatic waterers are two days away from done, and I haven't had to threaten police involvement since everybody got to moving around. We now have a problem with the neighbor whom after six years of living behind this barn (which has been here, with horses in it, for upwards of forty years) has decided it stinks, and we're loud and all the construction is making his wife sick. Oh boy. Hopefully he won't cause to much trouble :/ sorry it took me so long!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Now of all times it's loud???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good job on straightening out the place! I'd do the same in your spot, and I don't think you are being strict. I do think every barn should have some strict rules in place, or it'll be a total mess. Good luck finishing everything!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i reall really really want to see pictures  i am so excited to see what you have done.. can you do before and after pics so we can see the changes  
sorry being picky lol i am just really excited you are making so much progress


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I really really wish I had a computer so I could get the pictures off my camera! I laughed when they first told me the guy was complaining about the smell. Like, really dude? You've been here six summers right behind the poop pile the whole time and it never stank before? lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have a Smartphone with a camera, you can take pictures and then e-mail them to yourself. Save them on your computer, then upload them here.

Digital cameras are so 20th Century! :wink:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha if he keeps bugging about the smell you could act like the farmers near me who had developments built next door with lots of complainers either noise or smell bothers them since they are in the country lol.. they just make huge hay animals that stare in there direction...one was a giant pig, another was a pigs butt, another was a goose, another was a cat, see where i am going lol... eventually they shut up lol


----------

